# The atacx gym



## ATACX GYM (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there everyone.Glad to meet and greet all of you.I'm a lifelong martial artist with experience ranging from boxing kenpo MT TKD TSD and firearms,knife and stickfighting,European fencing,iaido (seite-ryu) hapkido shaolin chuan fa combat chuan fa hung gar hwarangdo judo freestyle wrestling all the way to capoeira (the real fighting kind).I lurked a bit,like the site,and hope to have mutually beneficial interactions with all of you (or at least alot of you).

I'm putting up vids on youtube that will cover what I learned from all of the aforementioned disciplines and will soon have DVDs out.I look for sites with knowledgeable,active,intelligent,brisk,not overly egotistical or egoistical martial artists who are comfortable with working out hard and interested in the intricacies of our warrior arts.I love exchanging information,discussions,and debates wherein the focus is on the mutually desirable betterment of ourselves,not bashing the other person(s) who may do things differently or may disagree with some things that we like and/or cherish for whatever reason.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ATACXGYM?feature=mhum


----------

